# Norbin Barton mystery



## oldscrote (Mar 20, 2012)

I've put this in general stuff as I am not sure what it is.I was yet again at Monkton Farleigh this time looking for any remains of the decoy site and this turned up pretty well on the spot.It could just be the remains of an old silage clamp but it's a hell of a substantial thing for that.

1




2




3




4




5




6




7 there were a few bits of this glazed pipework lying around


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it may be part of the underground quarry that was there once, if you look across the field you'll see an old air shaft.
Last time I saw it, a couple of weeks back,the ground between the walls had been cleared and levelled.


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 23, 2012)

The sides of a filled-in slope shaft maybe?


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2012)

map location?


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 23, 2012)

Was told that Norbin Barton Quarry was an open cast quarry that existed to the right of the track that leads to Norbin Barton Farm.All stone and was raised by a crane mounted on the quarry edge.The underground part was driven from the quarry bottom.The whole thing was prone to winter flooding and was eventually abandoned.the airshaft is blocked and not doable 

Position of the structure is at

51 23 39 85 north
2 15 30 74 west

airshaft is at 
51 23 40 69 north
2 15 25 10 west


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2012)

Nnngh, what's wrong with a map link lol, now I have to find something to plug those into.

Nope sorry, I only really deal in OS coordinates.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry Krela I'm not good at putting map links and things in. The OS grid reference is

662822

E of Monkton Farleigh on the road between Kingsdown and South Wraxall 

the old 1900 OS sheets at the Somerset Records office clearly show the old quarry

http://www1.somerset.gov.uk/archives/

go to maps and postcards

structure clearly visible on Google earth. old quarry site is outlined by the roughly triangular field to right of track


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 7, 2012)

My ever loving son arrived today and being a bit of a whizz with computers showed me how to do a screen grab.....all I have to do now is remember how for future use






http://goo.gl/maps/H1oXN


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2012)

Kinda suggests it's part of one of the decoys...  It could potentially have been a crew shelter, given that there were 4 different decoys in the immediate vicinity.

It's certainly not a filled in slope shaft, as you said earlier that quarry didn't have a surface slope shaft.


----------

